# Inshore Power skiffs



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Im waiting on a bare bones hull price. Hope it will be posted soon with lots of pics.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1224955635

This is the last post I could find. I hope to hear more soon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Isn't that the Mitzi inshore 16? It looks just like it. They said something like 2850 or 3850 I don't remember bare hull price.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes - same boat 

BTW, lots of pics coming this week

;-)


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

The bare bones hull is 3850. Adding the front and rear casting decks will add 500 bucks more. My friend has one on order and is supposed to pick it up in a week. I know he'll take pics and send them to me, so as soon as I get his pics I'll post them up.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Here ya go     Lots more coming - in water stuff....


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

What a tease..


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

oooooohhhh. I like it.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvZnbTDZTWU


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice looking skiff. Any pics of the deck layout options?????

-T


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Tom - heres one...









We will be adding pictures to the website as we complete it. There are so many ways to set it up... There will be a page of drawings showing layout options also.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks tippy... ;D


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. That looks good. What size engine are you running on it and do you get any speed numbers when you ran it?


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Beavis -

Thanks...

We ran a 25 Honda but did not have a GPS. Boat was peppy... we had 3 people in it and no problem hopping up with 580 lbs in passangers... 

We will be posting some better pics and videos on the website in next day or so...


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

NEW VIDEO :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oD4zDzdQXBs
;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet boat. Whats the package price boat, motor (25hp), trailer, platform? Also I thought I saw somewhere the max HP was going to be 30hp?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I like that hull a lot!

-T


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice looks pretty stable too.
-Alex


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

nice looking boat....looks like it is so light, that it needs some weight added.... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> nice looking boat....looks like it is so light, that it needs some weight added.... ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


Yes; me inside it!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Any color choices?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

I see you have three models on your site. What are the specs for all three boats.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

The boat as rigged in video with a trailer runs $ 6,000 - no power. Most 25's run between 2800-4000 with Honda being on the upper end of scale. 30 Hp is tops, and all it ever needs

Hulls are white only although we will be doing an "olive drab' hull for the multi use guys soon.


----------



## snark (Feb 19, 2009)

will there be rear deck option? gunnels? is there a chase under the deck to allow for bow mounting the fuel tank and hiding the fuel line?


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Ultralight

Yes there are rear deck, bench,side seating,baitwell,flyrod holders,you name it.

We preinstall wire for lights, and can run a fuel line when skiff is ordered.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

more has been added to their web site the 17 should be intresting


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us up to date!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good ! 

What's up with the Obnoxious HOWL comming from the HONDA motor ? 

Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Just noticed it... Having been on a few boats with Honda's I don't ever remember that sound... might be the way the mic. on the cam is picking up the sound? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

all the boats I have been on with 4stroke Hondas had a whine. The one in the video could have been distorted from the filming. I have never heard that sound on another brand 4stroke. To be honest, I think the noise that comes off the Hondas is pretty freakin sweet.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it's the belt driven assembly
under the cowl that makes it whine,
when running the upper rpm's.
I always whined when I got belted...

                  

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Honda/Outboard%20Engine/2006/BF25D6%20LHTA%20MARINE%20ENGINE,%20JPN,%20VIN%23%20BATJ-1200001/TIMING%20BELT/parts.html


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

My Nissan has the same whine right off Idle then goes away ...

Had a 671 on a Small Block ... No One would race me beacuse the whine Was Intimadating ! LOL 

Dave

327 12 Pounds 4:11 Arugggh!


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jan 14, 2008)

Guys -

I wanted to say thank you for all the people that showed up to see the new 16 at the Tampa show. We had a great time. Thanks to everyone !


----------

